# Polar Lights Rc2?



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Okay perusing the throught the BBS I've seen a few off handed remarks regarding RC2 buying Polar Lights...Does everyone think this is the end of our SF Kits again? Or is everyone just grousing?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Nah, I honestly don't see RC2 interfering with PL that much. Reasons: 1.) PL makes too much money. 2.) PL makes popular kits of popular subjects. 3.) #s 1 and 2 mean that RC2's association with PL can only make them more popular and more money.


Hey, maybe I'm looking thru those "rose-colored glasses" my wife accuses me of wearing when I tell her how beautiful she is, but it would be *extremely* stupid to mess with PL right now.

Larry

:wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Larry! Your rose-coloured view has really cheered me up this morning! :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I still don't trust them after the Ertl fiasco ....


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

Ertl did the damage to the company before RC bought them inorder to look liquid. (Improper term but get the point across.)


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

cobywan said:


> Ertl did the damage to the company before RC bought them inorder to look liquid. (Improper term but get the point across.)


Yes -- the proper term is _gooshy_.


LGFugate said:


> maybe I'm looking thru those "rose-colored glasses" my wife accuses me of wearing when I tell her how beautiful she is


You know, it is a little off-topic here, but I get so _tired_ of women doing that. I don't know whether they do it because they really don't believe they are as attractive as you tell them they are, or if they do it to goad you into insisting, or whatever reason they have, but after a while (if they do it consistently), I begin to want to ask whether they think I'm a liar or that I have no taste.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Boy theres a subject for a whole 'nother thread....



sbaxter said:


> You know, it is a little off-topic here, but I get so _tired_ of women doing that. I don't know whether they do it because they really don't believe they are as attractive as you tell them they are, or if they do it to goad you into insisting, or whatever reason they have, but after a while (if they do it consistently), I begin to want to ask whether they think I'm a liar or that I have no taste.
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I hope that this isn't yet another "the sky is falling" thread about RC2.

Let's just wait a few more weeks and see what's on the release schedule for next year before we all start panicking.

The Trek license is obviously making money for PL. RC2 bought PM because they saw it as a lucrative prospect to earn them more money. The current Star Trek kits continue to fly off the shelves of both department stores and hobby shops. The release of the refit E kit this fall promises to rake in a fortune for the company. With a hopeful anniversary release of the original 1701 in 1/350th scale in a year or so, sales would certainly go through the roof when you consider the many building and kitbashing possibilites of that kit... which, again, equals MUCH MORE MONEY!!!

So, let's take a breather and see what happens...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> I hope that this isn't yet another "the sky is falling" thread about RC2.
> 
> Let's just wait a few more weeks and see what's on the release schedule for next year before we all start panicking.
> 
> ...


Certain sources have said that PL signed a 10 year contract with Paramount for $100 Grand a year.

They've done(okay, Thomas has done) 95% of the work necessary to release the most profitable subject they will probably release to date, the 1/350th Refit.

Thomas has thoroughly researched and nailed the TOS Enterprise as proven by the 1/1000th version.

So in a way, he already has done the hardest work necessary to put together a 1/350th TOS Enterprise.

They would be insane to end PL's efforts at this point as they are on the cusp of _finally profiting_
from all of the work and overhead investment made on these subjects.

It would be insane, but not impossible.

Like John P., I won't breath easy until I have a 1/350th Refit and 1/350th Enterprise in my hands.

The only hope and prayer I have is that the PL people don't get cute and out-think themselves. I pray they immediately put Thomas on producing a 1/350th TOS Enterprise the second the 1/350th Refit is done.(The Scorpion will be done by someone else, so really won't count as it won't tie up Thomas' time.)

Any other choice as Thomas' next assignment would be ridiculous and suicidal from a business standpoint. Don't get cute guys!

Please guys, have Thomas do the 1/350th TOS Enterprise next!!!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice idea... except he should do a 1/350 scale Klingon battlecruiser to go with the refit E instead of a 1/350 scale TOS E. (I want my fraggin' Klingon ship! That 1/1000 TOS Klingon cruiser was just too small!)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I ant a Klingon ship too, but if the Trek line is gonna vanish soon, I'd rather have that TOS E than anything else in the world.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

John P said:


> I'd rather have that TOS E than anything else in the world.


 You and me both, my friend.

I think we'll get it.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

John P said:


> I ant a Klingon ship too, but if the Trek line is gonna vanish soon, I'd rather have that TOS E than anything else in the world.


I hope both of these are made personally. The TOS Enterprise was always one of my favorites. Hate to say it but the Enterprise "E" is not at the top for me. I still like it, but not as much as the refit and the TOS. But that TMP Klingon ship rocks! I sure hope we see 1/350 scale on both.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

LGFugate said:


> Nah, I honestly don't see RC2 interfering with PL that much. :wave:


Yes they did. Interference big time. Just now and I think it was a bad decision IMHO. Read it in my new thread about the big change. (Out of respect I left some details out in case our PL wants to announce it themselves.)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, you left _ALL _details out, are driving us all crazy with that post, and if Lori AND Dave are gone, no one is going to announce it officially on this board _anyway_! _*SO WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!?!?!? *_


----------



## tim casey a third time (Sep 20, 2000)

Obviously, "BatToys" (boy, I wish people would stop hiding behind aliases) knows something we don't know, and is enjoying the celebrity of it all... jeez....


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John P said:


> ...and if Lori AND Dave are gone, no one is going to announce it officially on this board _anyway_! _*SO WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!?!?!? *_


 Who said anything about Dave being gone? I just saw him post on another thread with a Happy Birthday wish....give me a break! This is MADNESS!

MMM


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Certain sources have said that PL signed a 10 year contract with Paramount for $100 Grand a year.


Well from talking with one of my contacts who has a Paramount license, you got that right for the price, I'm not sure about the time though as they only require a 2 year minimum with the first year paid up front. Not sure if PL would have signed a 10 year license if they knew they were going to sell out. 

All I know is that if they are going to make an announcement they really should do something soon. Based on the Figures for the 1000 scale TOS and the other trek kits already released by PL, RC2 has got to be complete morons not to continue the Star Trek line, that and if they were to just happen to wander over to the E*** (that cursed auction site) they would see themselves what kind of demand there is for the Star Trek Models. You'd think they would use the brains they have to figure this out. (no offense intended, we just want to know whats up)


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Who said anything about Dave being gone? I just saw him post on another thread with a Happy Birthday wish....give me a break! This is MADNESS!
> 
> MMM


How do we know that RC2 hasn't replaced dave with a Stephford/ertl Dave?

For all we know, they hired Dave Merriman!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As the rest of us are proof of, Dave doesn't have to be employed by PL to post on this bboard.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

y'know this is really beginning to cheese me off. im beginning to see why those people that produce fantasy related products (movies, comics, models, etc), or, for that matter,anything that has a fan base, sometimes seem to really dislike "fan-boys".

someone makes an erroneous inference on one thread, based on conclusions they came to on their own with absolutly nothing to back them up, and then the rest are off to the races, building speculation upon speculation, and spreading it from one thread to another like bees spreading poisoned pollen. the kicker is then these same people start crying for facts, like somethings being hidden, when there was nothing there to begin with.


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

John P said:


> As the rest of us are proof of, Dave doesn't have to be employed by PL to post on this bboard.


Unless ... there's something more _sinister_ going on.

"We've traced the posts -- they're coming from _*inside the computer!!!*_"

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh my GOD!
*Get out of the computer! RUN!*


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok guys, this shows every sign of going "off the reservation".

As I've said elsewhere this is not a forum for the discussion of staffing decisions made by the owners of this company.

As I've also said elsewhere I will continue to work on several model kit projects for RC-2.

I think this would be a good time to close this thread.

Dave


----------

